# Lady Princess Xena



## Zadidoll (Aug 3, 2014)

It’s with great sadness to announce the passing our beloved dog, Lady Princess Xena II.

September 16, 2007 - December 27, 2018

Sire: Egan Vom Dach Haus
Dam: Weaver's Frisky


----------

